# What are some signs that your bird is bonding to you?



## SallyLovesMojo

I know my bird feels comfortable but I'm not sure if he's actually bonded to me at all.

What are some signs?


----------



## casualrepartee

does he "flock call" when you leave the room? If you're in the room, and he's in the cage, does he screech inquisitively/demandingly at you? When you let him out, does he give you that look like "why haven't you picked me up??" Indignant looks when you put them back in their cage can also be a good sign. Think of them less like a bird and more like a friend. Helps me interpret each squeak (because they are different).


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

No, he doesn't do that..only at bedtime


----------



## casualrepartee

How long have you had him? How old is he?


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

He's 4 months, and we have had him a little over a week.


----------



## Luna

Give him some time, you two are still getting to know each other  he's in a new home with new people, new surroundings.. I'm sure in a few months he will be all over you, and you'll know for sure if you have formed an inseparable bond  

I haven't formed that bond with little Luna yet, but we're getting there.. she absolutely loves being with me, and receiving head/neck rubs for hours, along with kisses!


----------



## casualrepartee

I'd agree with Luna. Don't worry about it too much...time is your friend here


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

Okay, thanks guys. I was hoping you would say that. I'm also hoping that his bonding with his mirror while affect our relationship. He does like to spend time with me on the computer trying to eat my keys also stealing my hands to give her neck rubs.


----------



## casualrepartee

I don't know about everyone else, but I strongly advise against mirrors. that could be a part of your problem. Maybe use mirrors occasionally during play time, but take it away! They will fall in love with themselves quickly. And can become bonded to the mirror image (I think)


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

Some have already given me that advise, but he LOVES his mirror, I did try to take it out but he just sat there and looked so sad. I felt like I took his wings away from him or something. He's had it his entire life(4 months) I just couldn't stand how sad he looked. What would you suggest? Maybe I could wait till he's more comfortable with us to take it out?


----------



## everdusk

He sounds like he's comfortable with you at least!
My female squawks whenever I leave her or when I get home. Start watching for that. :3


----------



## DairyMay

the problem with mirrors is exactly what was previously stated. They will prefer their reflection over you in long run. It makes bonding and training more difficult then it needs to be. If you dont want to just take it out start out slowly. Like take it out of his cage for an hour then increase it over time until he doesnt even realize its gone. Something like that might work.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Give it some time and he will come around. I have had Lulu for a little over 2 1/2 months and she is finally starting to come around. She is 5 1/2 months old. I got her when she was 12 weeks. Talk to him and read to him things like that. I eventually got Lulu to eat out of my hand. She started flock calling for me like two weeks after I got her. Now, it's an evening ritual.

I think the mirror is also a bad idea because he can become aggressive too. I opted not to get Lulu one. More experienced users can provide more insight too.

I really didn't feel like she was really bonded to me until a couple of weeks ago. Something just happened. 

Keep working at it..it pays off.. I promise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SallyLovesMojo

Okay, i will try the mirror idea, but it truly is heartbreaking to see. My boyfriend is totally against the idea because he looked so sad, but if it will be better for him in the long run then it's worth a try. Thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## Jac249

I didnt realize mirrors can be so bad. Our birds had them a long while ago but kept dropping them off the chain so were without for probably a year. But when we lost Kiki and Tia was on her own all day practically we got her a mirror to keep her amused. She was really quite into it at first but has since got over it just a little - I think at first she was 'testing' the other bird to see if it really could do everything she was doing. She still likes it but it isn't the center of her world. When we took her to the in laws while we went on holiday she quite enjoyed watching tv in the mirror. But at home she sits on her perches and faces the tv to watch and chats to anyone who'll listen. I haven't noticed any changes in behaviour since having the mirror.


----------

